# My custom bowl lathe



## SuperDave (Jan 9, 2010)

I built this bowl lathe a couple of years ago. Got is done just before the AAW Symposium in Portland. I had a few guests over and Doug Thompson put it through a workout turning a cowboy hat. Doug makes a line of custom turning tools that are well worth the money.

The lathe has some serious capacity...

SD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-LF7w5N_Uc


----------



## Steve Busey (Jan 9, 2010)

Sweet looking machine! 

(but I respectfully disagree with the last statement - you ALWAYS need a face shield! )


----------



## RAdams (Jan 9, 2010)

WHAT A BEAST! I like the color! 

Those shavings are pretty wicked too. I wish i could shoot shavings to the ceiling!


----------



## khogan16 (Jan 10, 2010)

nice job love the color. You should post another showing you making a bowl. I think if I was using it parts would be flying off the bowl.


----------



## gothycdesigns (Jan 10, 2010)

I love the color. Great job on the building. I was going to build one based on a Shopnotes Magazine article, but though with my luck, save and buy one....lol.

As a sidenote, is that a homemade air filtration above his head? I need to make one and 
am looking for some good plans. I have either a standard box fan or a small squirrel cage fan to use. can you tell me where you got your plans from or if you made your own plans? Thanks


----------



## Kalai (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Super Dave, I bet the lathe looks good but I can't see it because I only have dial up and it takes forever to load vids on youtube so I don't do that, a picture would be great.
I built one of my big lathes, it can turn 4 feet 8 inches in diameter, I use a old jeep transmision to change speeds.  What is the capacity of your lathe?  Aloha.

Chris


----------



## SuperDave (Jan 10, 2010)

khogan16 said:


> nice job love the color. You should post another showing you making a bowl. I think if I was using it parts would be flying off the bowl.



I have some huge blanks that I want to toss on the lathe. My wife keeps pushing me make a large salad bowl... maybe when the weather warms up a bit.

I have turned a dozen or so bowls but then put her into "storage" to make room for a large CNC Router.

SD


----------



## SuperDave (Jan 10, 2010)

gothycdesigns said:


> I love the color. Great job on the building. I was going to build one based on a Shopnotes Magazine article, but though with my luck, save and buy one....lol.
> 
> As a sidenote, is that a homemade air filtration above his head? I need to make one and
> am looking for some good plans. I have either a standard box fan or a small squirrel cage fan to use. can you tell me where you got your plans from or if you made your own plans? Thanks



Good eyes! Yes, I made a shop filtration unit. I used a two speed squirrel cage and three filters. Wired a switch to the outside of the box. Can be done in a slow weekend.

SD


----------



## SuperDave (Jan 10, 2010)

Kalai said:


> Hi Super Dave, I bet the lathe looks good but I can't see it because I only have dial up and it takes forever to load vids on youtube so I don't do that, a picture would be great.
> I built one of my big lathes, it can turn 4 feet 8 inches in diameter, I use a old jeep transmision to change speeds.  What is the capacity of your lathe?  Aloha.
> 
> Chris




Chris,

The lathe will turn 8' in diameter before the blank starts to scrape the floor. I haven't put anything that big on it yet, but will one day. Last Summer, I finished the custom tail stock so I could support large stock. Turned out pretty sweet!

SD


----------



## devowoodworking (Jan 10, 2010)

That's one awesome bowl lathe!!  Great work on it


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 10, 2010)

That is a sweet lathe. I wouldn't even know where to begin to make one.


----------



## arjudy (Jan 10, 2010)

How big is the motor on that thing?. Pretty sweet.


----------



## SuperDave (Jan 11, 2010)

arjudy said:


> How big is the motor on that thing?. Pretty sweet.




Alan,

The motor is a 5hp motor and runs on a 220 circuit. Variable speed is from a 5hp TB Woods VFD. Runs like a champ!

Dave


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 11, 2010)

Incredible machine. Looks like you did a fine job. I love the quick stop feature. The tool rest is a honkin' big and stout affair. Enjoy.


----------



## SuperDave (Jan 11, 2010)

Rifleman1776 said:


> Incredible machine. Looks like you did a fine job. I love the quick stop feature. The tool rest is a honkin' big and stout affair. Enjoy.




Yeah, I had to dial in the stop time, as it can really make things interesting with larger blanks. When I get around to testing the actual capacity of the lathe, I will have to dial it back even more.

The articulated tool rest was designed for the pressures of turning large scale work. You should see the turning tool handles I made from Aluminum tubing and filled with shot! 

I am making some smaller rests for "Normal" size material and handles.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 11, 2010)

Now That's a Lathe. 5 hp with VFD ,OMG!!!! sound like a fun toy.


----------



## SuperDave (Jan 11, 2010)

bitshird said:


> Now That's a Lathe. 5 hp with VFD ,OMG!!!! sound like a fun toy.




It does make you pay attention!


----------



## greggas (Jan 11, 2010)

5 HP, 8' diameter capacity and you are in the state with the most beautiful wood, I am very jealous.....If I had that machine I would never leave the barn.

have fun

greg


----------



## SuperDave (Jan 11, 2010)

greggas said:


> 5 HP, 8' diameter capacity and you are in the state with the most beautiful wood, I am very jealous.....If I had that machine I would never leave the barn.
> 
> have fun
> 
> greg



On a hot day, just put a 24" piece on and hit the start button!


----------



## Nolan (Jan 11, 2010)

SuperDave said:


> Chris,
> 
> The lathe will turn 8' in diameter before the blank starts to scrape the floor.SD


 

Let me know when your ready as I have some huge AU burls I hate yo cut up.


----------



## gothycdesigns (Jan 13, 2010)

SuperDave said:


> Good eyes! Yes, I made a shop filtration unit. I used a two speed squirrel cage and three filters. Wired a switch to the outside of the box. Can be done in a slow weekend.
> 
> SD



Cools. I think I have found a decent plan to make one. One more question. Did you use any caulking to seal the inside? Or do you think it would really be needed too as long as the box is tight?

ThX


----------



## SuperDave (Jan 13, 2010)

gothycdesigns said:


> Cools. I think I have found a decent plan to make one. One more question. Did you use any caulking to seal the inside? Or do you think it would really be needed too as long as the box is tight?
> 
> ThX



I can't remember if I used caulk or not... but, it can't hurt. In my design, given that a 1200 cfm blower is pulling enough air to clear the entire shop in about three minutes, and the fact that the input end is open with three filters, I doubt that much, if any, air is sucked in through the joints.

SD


----------



## Zazz (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello Super Dave, What would you charge to build me a Bowl Lathe , let me know please
Zazz,
robanthony101@yahoo.com


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Apr 27, 2013)

bitshird said:


> Now That's a Lathe. 5 hp with VFD ,OMG!!!! sound like a fun toy.


 

KEN IT IS GREAT TO SEE YOU BACK HERE. I do hope you are doing well..


----------



## Joe S. (Apr 27, 2013)

This all happened in 2010...


----------

